# Elinchrom BXRi 500 weird Blue tint when shooting  weddings inside



## Anice Bommerscheim (Jun 8, 2010)

So I bought this set and I love it! But when I used it for 2 weddings this weekend it was casting a blue hue to my images? I have not had problems with them when doing smaller indoor shots like kids and adults just when im trying to shoot larger shots? I am still new to photography and so I am looking for everyones advice? I try tinkering with the settings but sometimes it would work then i get them in the photo and it would do the blue hue again!?!!!! Help guys! <3​


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 9, 2010)

Colour balance issues with mixed lighting, ambient affecting exposure, try stopping down and using only the elinchrome,(flash I suppose) turn off all other lighting or shoot raw and edit in the raw converter. H


----------



## Derrel (Jun 9, 2010)

My guess is that perhaps you have left the white balance on AUTO, and the WB system is seeing the modeling lamps, and is sensing the tungsten/incandescent modeling lamps' presence and is lowing the WB to something in the 3,500 range, and then when the flash goes off, everything looks kind of blue-tinted--as if the WB were set to a tungsten/incandescent-like setting. Does that makes sense?


----------



## Anice Bommerscheim (Jun 17, 2010)

So what setting should i have my WB on? Do I have to set it to Kelvin and choose?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 17, 2010)

I would suggest using the Flash white balance setting--that normally looks pretty acceptable with most flash units. You can also use the Daylight white balance setting, which is also reasonably close to the output of most flash units. Using one,set WB with flash units will allow you to make white balance corrections/adjustments on a wide array of photos, without each individual photo suffering from a varying WB set in AUTO mode.


----------



## Anice Bommerscheim (Jun 20, 2010)

Also there is a Sync cord cable. I use a Nikon D80 with the elinchrom lights. Should i be using the cord and how and what does it do? I feel silly asking but I need to know lol.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 21, 2010)

The cord is to trigger your lights, nothing else. I would leave the WB alone and shoot in raw, alter the WB in your raw converter to suit the lighting. If your going to lug these lights to various locations where you have limited control over the type of lighting the venues use then this will be the easiest way, rather than possibly setting the wrong or even right WB for inside the venue and leaving it that way when moving into a different/outside shooting scenario where you will have differing colour issues altogether. H


----------

